# Happy Birthday Dayhiker!



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bill, here's to your happy day. Don't forget to take time out and shoot some cattys.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Bill, here's to your happy day. Don't forget to take time out and shoot some cattys.


Hey, thanks Dan! Even though I'm still feeling pretty ill, and it was hot as heck out, I did go out back and spend an hour shooting.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy birthday and I hope that you feel better soon! I don't feel real good, but with me its just the birthdays. -- Tex (another Bill)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Bill! Feels like I got the flu or something. Getting better today, though.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Bill happy birthday bud. Hope your on the mend.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy Birth Day!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks much guys. I think I'm getting better now.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Happy b-day !!!! And many more !!!

-Scott


----------

